# New tegu



## Wooly (Nov 5, 2008)

Jus got my new extreme giant to add to my on going collection. I'll throw some pics up if he doesnt go underneath.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 5, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!

I keep telling Bobby he owes me a commission on the Tegu's of his I sell for him!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Wooly (Nov 5, 2008)

There's a few pictures, he's actually really calm right so far...


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW he's got a nice white head!! It's amazing how fast they grow!


----------



## pinto24 (Nov 11, 2008)

Is he that social after just getting him? Man he looks like you have had him for a while!!


----------



## dave (Nov 15, 2008)

beautiful tegu, hes big too.


----------

